# Eight Belles is Put Down at the Derby



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This is sooo sad. I am not a fan of horse racing. I was highly involved as a child and teen with endurance/competitive riding...you race but part of winning is how in shape your horse is. I'm sorry for those of you who are fans of horse racing, but what a waste.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How sad.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We were watching the derby all afternoon, it was very sad when it was announced.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't like horse racing. Can't see the point of it. It was very sad.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I HATE horse racing.....and this is why.......my heart is breaking.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is very sad. I was going to watch it,but I got sidetracked. Now,I'm kinda glad I did.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We watched, and I was cheering for her the whole way. She was "my pick"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so sad and a reason why I am not a fan of horse racing.


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

I cried too! It was so sad. The last time I watched a horse race was when Barbaro broke his leg. That was so awful to see. I don't think I will watch anymore. It is just so tragic.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Horses are such wonderful animals. This is so sad, what a waste, and what happened wasn't just a freak accident. I think if the general public knew how often it actually happened it would put a damper on the sport.

Beverly


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I cried when it happened. They ran her too hard and it was a tragedy. This was the first time and last time I will ever watch a race, it is too cruel a sport.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just read about it, i can't watch it either..... how tragic.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, that is just sick....first Barbaro and then this. I don't like to watch horse racing, mainly because of the whip and the pushing for speed. I love to watch horses run, but only on their own terms. This is so sad.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't watch this race and the last horse race I did watch was probably 1970 something, but this broke my heart. I am a sports woman and can report rules and stats of most sports, but this one is brutal and not self motivated so does not get my suport.


----------

